

Internet Blacklist Bill is back; vote scheduled for next Thursday - bgentry
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/david-segal/fight-back-against-big-bu_b_782422.html

======
cheald
I don't understand how on earth they expect to get it past that pesky "freedom
of the press" speedbump, but leave it to Congress to try.

------
snsr
Words cannot describe how disheartening this is to me.

